# J.J. Abrams will direct Episode VII!!!



## soundgardener75 (Jan 24, 2013)

J.J. Abrams will direct Star Wars

One of the most high-profile and desirable directing gigs in the business may have been assigned. J.J. Abrams, the mastermind behind the current Star Trek revival, is reportedly set to direct a new episode of Star Wars, now in development at Disney.

The news comes from The Wrap, where they're citing "an individual with knowledge of the production" and offer no further details. Deadline has chimed in with their own vague source, claiming "it's a done deal with J.J." And The Hollywood Reporter's Borys Kit has made it three, tweeting that his sources have confirmed the news as well, although "negotiations quite down the road," which will make it quite a while before the news is suer-duper official. 

Abrams had been on the short list for a lot of fans, including our own Sean O'Connell's, and Abrams himself admitted not long ago that he had conversations with Lucasfilm about the project and "I declined any involvement early on." So either he was lying back then, or he's been convinced to take another look. With negotiations still to come, is it possible he was holding out back then for an even better deal than the one he's got now?

We'll bring you updates as we get them, but meanwhile let us know what you think of this potential Abrams-handled Star Wars future.

-------

This nerd is happy!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 24, 2013)

I am okay with this.


----------



## sage (Jan 24, 2013)

I would be OK with this if I was making my assumptions on Super 8, which I liked, and not a wider body of work that included the incredibly dreadful Revolution TV series. Ugh. If those performances are an indication of what Abrams can pull from an actor, Episode VII is doooooooooooomed.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 24, 2013)

The Force is strong with this one.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Jan 24, 2013)

sage said:


> I would be OK with this if I was making my assumptions on Super 8, which I liked, and not a wider body of work that included the incredibly dreadful Revolution TV series. Ugh. If those performances are an indication of what Abrams can pull from an actor, Episode VII is doooooooooooomed.



You didn't like Star Trek? I personally am not a fan of Star Trek, but the movie he did made me enjoy it.


----------



## petereanima (Jan 25, 2013)

I am a Star Trek Fan and enjoyed the movie he made VERY much.

However: Star Wars is a completely different story, and it's much easier to completely ruin it...I am hoping the best, but will prepare for the worst.


----------



## wookie606 (Jan 25, 2013)

I am a life long Star Trek fan and really did not like what Abrams did with it.
I will wait and see what he does with Star Wars before I cry on the floor about how he has ruined Sci Fi for me.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 25, 2013)

I am also a life long Star Trek fan and I thought Abrams' reboot was fantastic. 

That said, Star Wars has always kind of sucked. Even if you go back and watch the originals with your kid goggles off...they kind of blow. At least the cinematography aspects of them are brilliant, but the story and acting? Pretty shitty.

And as such, I would find it hard for JJ to make it any worse than what Lucas has already done.


----------



## Mexi (Jan 25, 2013)

I have mixed feelings about this. I've been in endless Star Trek vs. Star Wars debates with my fellow nerds and usually end up riding my high horse about how the intellectual superiority of the Star Trek universe. To that end, I've enjoyed the JJ Abrams reboot of the series, despite removing a lot of the philosophical/ideological aspects of the series that made it so significant (imo)
The Star Wars universe is even more devoid of such intellectual rigour, the original films' staying power is rooted in nostalgia or the vision of the story (despite being derivative by today's standards). Cause it's certainly not the acting, directing or steady decline of quality since episodes I-III. So bottom line, I'm really really cautiously optimistic about it, I think it has potential only if Abrams strikes a balance between solid directing, acting AND making the Star Wars universe relevant again


----------



## Xaios (Jan 25, 2013)

As a lifelong Trek fan, I also enjoyed ST09 greatly. It wasn't the most intellectual of movies, but Star Trek movies have never actually been _that_ intellectual (and when they have genuinely strived to be, they failed miserably). Star Trek has generally reserved its most challenging intellectual and moral quandaries for the various television series. The movies, however, have always exceled based on the strength of the characters.

I think he'll do quite well with Star Wars. It's no secret that Star Wars has always been a muse of sorts for him. I think he'll do quite well.

That being said, let the memes commence.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 25, 2013)

ALL THE LENS FLARES

Jokes aside, I saw this this morning and about peed myself in excitement.

I really enjoyed the Star Trek reboot, and I really hope this will be just as good.

I just hope they bring back Pod Racing. I didn't like that they introduced that in Phantom Menace and then... it just fell off the map. 

Also, I read somewhere that this is a COMPLETELY new story set after 6, most likely a few hundred years after the fact.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 25, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Also, I read somewhere that this is a COMPLETELY new story set after 6, most likely a few hundred years after the fact.



Actually, most sources say that it will be set a few decades after the Battle of Endor, with Mark Hamill, Carrie Fisher and Harrison Ford all reprising their original roles, albeit significantly aged, and that it will be a continuation of the story of the New Republic fighting the Imperial Remnant and the establishment of the new Jedi Order. I imagine they're probably gonna have to hit the gym pretty hard to get ready for shooting. 

Personally, I can't wait to see how much EU continuity gets completely nuked. Yuuzhan WUUUT??


----------



## GlxyDs (Jan 25, 2013)

I love Fringe and his Star Trek reboot, I think it will be interesting to watch.


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, they got a good director, but the story and script to me are the still the big unknowns that a lot is riding on.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 25, 2013)

Demiurge said:


> Well, they got a good director, but the story and script to me are the still the big unknowns that a lot is riding on.



True, but they hired Michael Arndt to write the script. He has 2 Oscar-nominated screenplays under his belt: Toy Story 3, which was nominated for Best Adapted Screenplay, and Little Miss Sunshine, which WON for Best Original Screenplay. If nothing else, it's a guarantee that the new movie won't be saddled with the _awful_ dialogue that the prequels suffered from.


----------



## sage (Jan 25, 2013)

soundgardener75 said:


> You didn't like Star Trek? I personally am not a fan of Star Trek, but the movie he did made me enjoy it.



I thought the Star Trek film he made was pretty good. Chris Pine was dreadful, but Zachary Quinto was an excellent Spock. It looked phenomenal and the performances were fairly good. I'm just not sure how much of that can be attributed to the director. Quinto is just really good all around. I could probably direct him and it would still be OK. 

Look, I'm not sure who I'd pick to direct Episode VII. Definitely not Martin Campbell (Green Lantern). Joss Whedon's treatment on The Avengers was pretty good, but if he was responsible for casting Mark Ruffalo as Hulk, ugh... 

Maybe Christian Alvert? Pandorum was pretty rad and set in space. And dark. It's too much to ask, but a Ridley Scott directed Star Wars would be the shit.

I'm too close to this issue. The first movie I ever saw in a theatre was Episode IV. In 1977. I was 4.


----------



## nickgray (Jan 25, 2013)

sage said:


> Look, I'm not sure who I'd pick to direct Episode VII.



Nobody. They should've stopped at Episode 6.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 25, 2013)

sage said:


> Joss Whedon's treatment on The Avengers was pretty good, *but if he was responsible for casting Mark Ruffalo as Hulk, ugh...*



You're kidding, right? Mark Ruffalo's version of Hulk was way, WAY better than either Eric Bana's or even Edward Norton's portrayal.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 25, 2013)

Mark Ruffalo > Eric Bana > Edward Norton

TIH was great when the Hulk was on-screen, but Norton did a terrible portrayal of Banner. Eric's Banner was much better, even if the Hulk looked like shiat


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 25, 2013)

This could be good!

It could also be much, much worse...

*Uwe Boll will direct Star Wars*

Suddenly, everyone is okay with JJ Abrams.


----------



## Choop (Jan 25, 2013)

Kinda could go either way on this one for me. I like some things he's done, but didn't really like other things. I really just hope it doesn't get too caught up in the political hoopla like the prequels did, and it seriously CAN'T be as bad as those movies anyway, at least probably .


----------



## narad (Jan 25, 2013)

Xaios said:


>



Ha!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 26, 2013)

This about sums it up for me


----------



## ilyti (Jan 26, 2013)

They're giving Star Trek to this dude, and now Star Wars? No one deserves that kind of power. I predict massive ego boosting and ultimately epic failure.


----------



## Dommak89 (Jan 28, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> I am also a life long Star Trek fan and I thought Abrams' reboot was fantastic.
> 
> That said, Star Wars has always kind of sucked. Even if you go back and watch the originals with your kid goggles off...they kind of blow. At least the cinematography aspects of them are brilliant, but the story and *acting*? Pretty shitty.
> 
> And as such, I would find it hard for JJ to make it any worse than what Lucas has already done.



As far as acting goes:


vs.



 

don't wanna start the whole star trek vs star wars discussion though.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 28, 2013)

Probably smart considering I wasn't comparing the two at all...


----------



## texshred777 (Jan 29, 2013)

I am also a fan of Trek and really enjoyed ST09. 

I also agree that Star Wars movies have always kinda sucked in execution. I watched ESB and ROTJ again and no..not impressed. I've enjoyed the Clone Wars series and the animated movies way more than any of the films. Same with other media(games, comics, etc)-I enjoyed those far more than the original trilogy by far. 

Honestly, I'd rather see a movie set in the Old Republic or something further down the line than a direct continuation(ie, Ep VII).


----------



## wankerness (Jan 29, 2013)

The original star wars movies are still great as long as you don't watch any versions of 1/3 released after 1997, there's some unedited ones out there on the net. That musical number they added to Jabba's palace in particular makes me want to die. Empire Strikes Back escaped mostly unscathed, though I dunno if they did anything extra stupid to the bluray version (like ROTJ where they murdered the ending dead with that NOOOOOOO).

The prequels are terrible and I fully expect this one to be a million times better. I didn't like Star Trek very much, though. I should probably rewatch it, I really jus tdon't remember the main villain or like, any of the action scenes. I liked the whole setup and backstory and I liked the spock cameo but all the action scenes went in one eye and out the other for some reason. It wasn't a star trek bias, I really like movies 2/4/6/First Contact.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 29, 2013)

Xaios said:


> You're kidding, right? Mark Ruffalo's version of Hulk was way, WAY better than either Eric Bana's or even Edward Norton's portrayal.



Seriously, what the hell? I think Mark Ruffalo has to be in the top 5 best actors working today. He is excellent in everything and his portrayal of the hulk made me love the character for the first time ever. He was perfect! 

WANKERNESS SMASH


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 30, 2013)

wankerness said:


> The original star wars movies are still great as long as you don't watch any versions of 1/3 released after 1997, there's some unedited ones out there on the net. That musical number they added to Jabba's palace in particular makes me want to die. Empire Strikes Back escaped mostly unscathed, though I dunno if they did anything extra stupid to the bluray version (like ROTJ where they murdered the ending dead with that NOOOOOOO).
> 
> The prequels are terrible and I fully expect this one to be a million times better. I didn't like Star Trek very much, though. I should probably rewatch it, I really jus tdon't remember the main villain or like, any of the action scenes. I liked the whole setup and backstory and I liked the spock cameo but all the action scenes went in one eye and out the other for some reason. It wasn't a star trek bias, I really like movies 2/4/6/First Contact.



^

I haven't watched the original trilogy since 1997. I was 5 and I still remember every scene. It was a nostalgia thing with star wars. MY rents had the original trilogy on VHS when it had come out on VHS so I go the original cut. I refuse to watch any other versions. 

Oh and Han shot first.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 30, 2013)

wankerness said:


> Seriously, what the hell? I think Mark Ruffalo has to be in the top 5 best actors working today. He is excellent in everything and his portrayal of the hulk made me love the character for the first time ever. He was perfect!
> 
> WANKERNESS SMASH



"The secret is, i'm always angry" 

That made me mad. He's a good actor but I wanted to see less of him and more of the big green guy 

Hulk is not about banner, it's about Hulk. Go read any of the comic books like World War Hulk or Planet Hulk. He rarely turns into Banner.


----------



## kamello (Jan 30, 2013)

Waaaaaaaay OT, but I completely agree with the top comment on this video



that fight is one of my favourite moments of the saga (ruined a bit by that terrible line of dialog at 5:42, the hell where they thinking? )


----------



## Choop (Jan 30, 2013)

texshred777 said:


> I also agree that Star Wars movies have always kinda sucked in execution. I watched ESB and ROTJ again and no..not impressed.







r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> "The secret is, i'm always angry"
> 
> That made me mad. He's a good actor but I wanted to see less of him and more of the big green guy
> 
> Hulk is not about banner, it's about Hulk. Go read any of the comic books like World War Hulk or Planet Hulk. He rarely turns into Banner.



World War Hulk and Planet Hulk were both stories with just Hulk in mind, where the green guy had taken almost complete control, and are kind of exceptions (cool ones though). They're also fairly recent..historically the Hulk's biggest character conflict is with himself ie: Banner.


----------



## ilyti (Jan 30, 2013)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> ^
> 
> I haven't watched the original trilogy since 1997. I was 5 and I still remember every scene. It was a nostalgia thing with star wars. MY rents had the original trilogy on VHS when it had come out on VHS so I go the original cut. I refuse to watch any other versions.
> 
> Oh and Han shot first.


I recently downloaded pre-1997 VHS rips of the original trilogy, and now all is right with the world.



wankerness said:


> The prequels are terrible and I fully expect this one to be a million times better. I didn't like Star Trek very much, though. I should probably rewatch it, *I really just don't remember the main villain or like, any of the action scenes*. I liked the whole setup and backstory and I liked the spock cameo but *all the action scenes went in one eye and out the other for some reason*. It wasn't a star trek bias, I really like movies 2/4/6/First Contact.



Glad to see someone who is a fan of the original Trek films making an honest assessment of the reboot. If you can't remember the plot, the villain, or the action sequences, IT'S NOT A VERY GOOD MOVIE and the director had all the wrong priorities. I remember thinking Abrams' _Super 8 _was good while I watched it, but now I don't remember anything about the movie. A train crashing, some kids filming an amateur movie, something about aliens. And don't even get me started about _Lost_...

IMO, instead of this Trek reboot, I would rather have had Rick Berman (or someone else) make a new TV show, or even a series of movies set in the 24th century, as a continuation after _DS9_ ended, or after _Nemesis_. It could have included a couple of characters from _TNG _or _DS9_ or _Voyager._ Why not have a show set at a Starfleet laboratory or hospital where they solve crimes or do research into deadly diseases? Or even give Dr. Crusher a medical ship where she's the captain, and all the other characters are new, except maybe her son pops in sometimes? Or hell, give Wesley Crusher a show with The Traveller. Or Deanna Troi could be the director at a Starfleet psych hospital. Or Seven of Nine could discover what it's like living as a human on earth; trying to adapt to living in that society. (I'm just throwing out ideas here). Or they could have made a TV series about Starfleet Academy, with entirely new characters! Hip and edgy kids who aren't just a different, young version of Kirk and Spock. Of course, taking hip and edgy too far gives us more problems.

And as for making more Star Wars movies? Give the real fans what they want and have a series of movies based on the Knights of the Old Republic. I had hopes for Disney's involvement in Episode 7 up until I found out JJ Abrams was directing. It couldn't be worse than having George Lucas at the helm. OHHH yes it can. 

I will still watch it though.

/nerd rant


----------



## Xaios (Jan 31, 2013)

ilyti said:


> I recently downloaded pre-1997 VHS rips of the original trilogy, and now all is right with the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, even though I quite enjoyed the reboot, I can understand why someone wouldn't like it. But you realize why old Trek had failed, right? Rick Berman, that's why. It's not that it was even necessarily bad, but we literally got *18 years* of the same brand, Rick Berman's brand, of Star Trek on TV, from the beginning of TNG to the end of Enterprise. The Trek Faithful loved every minute of it. But here's the kicker: the devotion of the Trek Faithful _is not enough to sustain a TV or movie franchise_.

The most watched episode of Star Trek ever on television was the premier of DS9, Emissary. It had _20 million viewers_. That was the peak though, and the ratings dropped steadily every year right until the end of Enterprise. "These are the Voyages..." was only watched by 3.8 million, and was also widely derided as one of the worst episodes of Star Trek ever produced. And despite the low ratings, CBC kept Enterprise on the air a LOT longer than they really had to. That combined with Nemesis damn near killed Trek.

And despite all that, it's not like Rick Berman didn't get another shot, either. He actually started development on another film. However, it got turfed in favor of JJ's movie.

The key problem with Rick Berman's Trek is that, despite the fact that the universe was fully formed, it was also damn near impenitrable for someone who wasn't already into Trek. Now if Trek didn't also have the social stigma of nerdism associated with it, that in itself might not have been a mitigating factor. However, those two aspects combined meant that people not only saw trying to get into Trek as an ordeal that required extreme devotion, but they also perceived it as having very little personal payoff. It wasn't like the Battlestar Galactica reboot which was cool from pretty much the moment it came out.

Star Trek needed a blank slate. It also needed a movie that was "fun enough" that people could overlook the fact that it had the name "Star Trek" attached. Now that the ice has been broken, we can start reeling people in who would have otherwise stayed on the outside.

Lastly, and I'll be completely honest with you: those are terrible premises for a series. "More of the same" is exactly what almost killed Trek. Now it needs something new. Also, for the record, while Nero wasn't a great villain, I remember the plot and the action sequences just fine. 

Now, carry on with the Star Wars discussion.


----------



## ilyti (Jan 31, 2013)

I get all that. That's why I said Rick Berman (or someone else). I know how crap _his _Star Trek ended up being; I watched until the end of Enterprise, and holy shit what a waste of time. The ideas I was throwing out was just me spitballing, I don't think I'm a writer. But as for "more of the same" ruining Star Trek.. that's partially true. But I'd argue that Berman tried a different approach with Enterprise. He tried to make it hip, young, and edgy. But no one cared about the characters or the plot. JJ Abrams basically did was Enterprise tried to do, but with more brand recognition in the form of the original series characters. So yeah, that's why it happened, and why it was successful. Brand recognition, and explosions and lens flares. And changing the entire history be means of time travel? You can justify anything in sci fi with time travel.

Back to Star Wars.


----------



## Mexi (Jan 31, 2013)

ilyti said:


> give Wesley Crusher a show with The Traveller



+100000000

I've been talking about this with my brother ever since I was a kid and watched those early episodes. the possibilities are endless when you're traveling through space/time/thought/energy. Have it sort of work like that show _Sliders_ from the 90s, when they go through parallel dimensions and shit. Also, last time I saw _Nemesis_, I noticed that Wesley was at Riker and Deanna's wedding, so he must have found the time to phase into our universe, so he could have found time to make a show ha.

I also had an idea of a Star Trek show that kinda ran like _The Outer Limits_ or_ The Twilight Zone_, with a different cast/crew in every episode (maybe some recurring ones) that told different sides of the Star Trek universe through a far grittier Trek lens. Maybe a late TNG to DS9/Voyager timeframe, so episodes could center around a Maquis and Cardassian battle, Federation/Klingon war, conflicts between the Borg and species 8472 or an extended battle of Wolf 359. Maybe some could deal with the darker aspects of civilian life in the federation (or the Klingon/Romulan empire for that matter). There could also be mini story arcs that could tell epic stories, the key would be getting fantastic actors for this. I could imagine something like this with a production value of something like _Game of Thrones_ could be pretty awesome imo. The key is to strike that balance between legit storytelling and sci fi that doesn't get cheesy.


----------



## ilyti (Jan 31, 2013)

^ That seems more like it would make a great video game, but I haven't seen a decent Trek game in years.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 1, 2013)

The last good Star Trek games (some people really like Star Trek Online, but that ones polarizing) were Bridge Commander and Elite Force II. So yeah, nearly 10 years.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 13, 2013)

Anyone who reads PVP Online will have already seen these, but they just finished running a great series of strips about the whole JJ directing Episode 7 fallout.


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 20, 2013)

Been reading some of the posts in here and I'm very confused why anyone would want any more prequels. I'm glad that they're moving the series forward. I absolutely hate prequels about 90% of the time. Why? Because you already know what's going to happen and there are no real surprises.

From what I hear, JJ is a huge fan of the original trilogy and that's what the series needs. Someone who wants to make the same movies that the fans want to see. I'm just hoping they don't do some sort of Jedi Academy storyline where the focus is on teenage kids. That would be terrible. Why not focus on the Solo kids in their mid-late 20s? That would enable age-correct cameos of the original cast (Luke as a Jedi Master, Han... old, etc.).

Something epic and galaxy-spanning is required for the storyline to be any good at all. That's what Star Wars is all about after all.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 20, 2013)

I just wish that they would've gone with the Thrawn storyline. Yeah, the original actors are old and I KNOW it's blasphemy, but they could've gotten newer actors. Yeah, I went there but people have to face the fact that the original people are...kinda gnarled old buzzards at this point.

This makes me think that they're just going to pick and choose what parts of the EU they're going to use for future movies. And that's IF they use anything at all! I don't like this purely because if the movies change something, it renders the story they ignored into glorified fan fiction. Do not like.


----------



## MFB (Feb 20, 2013)

WTB: Knights of the Old Republic movie


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Feb 21, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> This makes me think that they're just going to pick and choose what parts of the EU they're going to use for future movies. And that's IF they use anything at all! I don't like this purely because if the movies change something, it renders the story they ignored into glorified fan fiction. Do not like.



Eh, Star Wars was never the most internally consistent fantasy canon. When you've got loads of different people all producing EU material, people's visions aren't gonna line up half the time. The problem is that basically all of it is considered canon, unlike Star Trek where _none_ of the novels, comics, or games are considered canon. 

I grew up on Star Wars and still love the original movies to death. But as I've grown older, the contradictions become more apparent and hard to deal with. It's a lot like how it is with religion for other people


----------



## Xaios (Feb 21, 2013)

MFB said:


> WTB: Knights of the Old Republic movie



As cool as that would be, the plot of KotOR kinda hinges on a certain plot twist. Don't get me wrong, it's a FANTASTIC twist, but the impact is lessened when a lot of people already know what it is.


----------



## ghostred7 (Feb 21, 2013)

MFB said:


> WTB: Knights of the Old Republic movie


This times a billion!!!! 

I agree w/ Xaios too since we all know the twist.

In "lighter" news...according to the rumor mills all of the big 3 (maybe 4) will return in VII in a lesser role.

Mark Hamill and Carrie Fisher returning as Luke and Leia in 'Star Wars VII' - Orlando Geek Culture | Examiner.com

According to Hamill, it will focus on their kids....so it looks like they may dive into the NJO/Krayt part of the Expanded Universe. This helps the rumor of Disney possibly resurrecting Vader b/c as part of the Legacy series, Cade Skywalker often has "discussions" with Vader's hologram/holocron. Darth Talon on the big screen? Yes please  (granted, this is WAY down the lineage, but still). In reality, if Ford, Hamill, Fisher, etc are making cameos, then they will most likely cover the Yuuzhan Vong War. This can also lead to the rise of Darth Caedus (Jacen Solo...Han & Leia's kid). Also, including the Solo babies *could* indicate at least part of the Thrawn era could be covered. Funny thing about Jaina is in the EU, she's trained by Boba Fett in 40ABY, so per that, he really didn't die in the Sarlaac.

EDIT: Excuse my SW nerdery, I'm a member of the 501ST and also helped usher in a lot of expanded universe costumes into acceptance like Darth Nihilus, Darth Maladi, some of the Mara Jade stuff, etc...so anything beyond the "canon" OT/PT/CW/Force Unleashed stuff being made into film makes me hope


----------



## Xaios (Feb 21, 2013)

Watch them shit on the whole EU by telling a completely different story. 

(Which could very well happen. Anyone familiar with the EU knows that Star Wars has various "grades" of canon, with the movies being gospel truth (G-canon), then anything on TV such as Clone Wars (T-canon), then books + comics + games (C-canon). If something from T-canon completely contradicts earlier established C-canon, the new T-canon is now considered the most correct, in spite of precedent.)


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 22, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Watch them shit on the whole EU by telling a completely different story.
> 
> (Which could very well happen. Anyone familiar with the EU knows that Star Wars has various "grades" of canon, with the movies being gospel truth (G-canon), then anything on TV such as Clone Wars (T-canon), then books + comics + games (C-canon). If something from T-canon completely contradicts earlier established C-canon, the new T-canon is now considered the most correct, in spite of precedent.)


 
I'm fully expecting this. I mean, the EU is great and all... but it's pretty much as played out as it can be. From thousands of year before the movies to hundreds of years after.

They've already contradicted tons of EU stuff. The EU origin of Palpatine was totally thrown out by the movies for example.

Why in god's name would anyone want a KOTOR movie? You already know wtf is going to happen. Hence my rant about prequels being pointless . Just my opinion though.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 24, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> That said, Star Wars has always kind of sucked. Even if you go back and watch the originals with your kid goggles off...they kind of blow. At least the cinematography aspects of them are brilliant, but the story and acting? Pretty shitty.



Have you watched Empire recently? A fair amount of the acting was improv'd.


----------



## Joseph Kimbrell (May 14, 2013)

NICE, I loved his Star Trek, so I think this is a good move


----------

